# Google ranking...??



## Sharon

MKellogg said:
			
		

> he really wanted a link to his site to appear. (Because he wanted to increase his Google ranking.)


I found this comment from Mike in a thread, and it confuses me. I learned about "Google Spiders" here, so can anyone explain_ this_ to me?

What is "Google ranking" ?? How would posting links increase "Google ranking"??


Thanks in advance!
Sharon.


----------



## Edwin

Sharon said:
			
		

> I found this comment from Mike in a thread, and it confuses me. I learned about "Google Spiders" here, so can anyone explain_ this_ to me?
> 
> What is "Google ranking" ?? How would posting links increase "Google ranking"??
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Sharon.



Roughly speaking I think it works something like this. (I'm sure this is an over simplification, but it is the right spirit I believe.) Google ranks a website according to the number of websites that contain links pointing to that website.  When you search for something those sites with the highest rankings get listed first. 

Naturally people would like their site to be listed near the top. So they want to increase their Google rank.  To increase your Google rank you try to get a lot of people to put a link to your site on their sites .  

So if someone posts the link to their website here that will help to improve their Google rank.


----------



## Sharon

Ok, that makes sense. When speaking "Computerish" to me,   over simplification is definitely the right spirit!!  

Thank you, Edwin!

Sharon.


----------



## vachecow

But in the user controll panel, can't you list your website as part of your profile?


----------



## Edwin

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> But in the user controll panel, can't you list your website as part of your profile?



Yes, that's true and maybe google sees that. But I think google also searches all the posts on each forum. So the more posting one has with a link to their website the higher the ranking will be.


----------



## Edwin

Sharon said:
			
		

> Ok, that makes sense. When speaking "Computerish" to me,   over simplification is definitely the right spirit!!
> )



I wasn't simplifying for your benefit. It's just that *I* don't know all the things that go into the ranking. I imagine if you search google ranking method  or google ranking algorithm you will be able to find much more about how it is done.


----------



## Artrella

And what "being top ten" in Google ranking means?? Is it that you get more money out of advertisment or something??


----------



## vachecow

Well, yes and no. it just that everyday possibly thousands of people will see your site, so if tyou want money, the advertising will be there, but if it is just a hobby, then your ranking will most likely continue to increase because of the increased viewings of your site.


----------



## Sharon

Edwin said:
			
		

> I wasn't simplifying for your benefit. It's just that *I* don't know all the things that go into the ranking. I imagine if you search google ranking method  or google ranking algorithm you will be able to find much more about how it is done.


Edwin,
I didn't mean that you were simplifying for my benefit!! It's just that when I read "I'm sure this is an over simplification" the first thing I thought was "Oh, good!"   Your answer was enough to satisfy my curiosity. Thank you!!

Sharon.

PS. Algorithms?? Algorithms??!!  Math is hard. It got better once I convinced myself that it is sort of like a language, and that I just had to learn new formulas as if they were rules...like "i before e except after c..."


----------



## mkellogg

Edwin's got it right.  The more quality sites linking to your webpage the better it is for Google's ranking.  This causes a big problem for forums and blogs (web diaries).  People go around creating links to their sites in as many open forums as possible to boost their ranking...

Mike


----------



## Edwin

Sharon said:
			
		

> PS. Algorithms?? Algorithms??!!  Math is hard. It got better once I convinced myself that it is sort of like a language, and that I just had to learn new formulas as if they were rules...like "i before e except after c..."



Exactly! That's what I always try to tell my students. One learns to speak Mathematics just as one learns to speak a foreign language.  Only, it's more like learning a language where none of the words corresponding to a single word in your language. Each word in Mathematics takes quite a few words to translate to a natural language.

As for ''algorithm'' that is simply a recipe, or a set of directions for doing something. So I guess I should have said Google's recipe for cooking up its ranking.


----------



## Sharon

Edwin, you are a Math teacher?!  

(Hee,hee,hee!!)

*If it is 0 degrees today, and it will be twice as cold tomorrow, how cold will it be?

4 out of 5 people don't understand fractions, but the other 10% do.*


No, really, I don't know if you have ever visited this website (how funny, I'm going to increase her Google ranking!!) but I learned that Math is a language at www.purplemath.com    I suggested it to many of my classmates; that site really helped me with my math courses. (I'm not suggesting it for you, but maybe you would want to pass it on to your students.) You might get a giggle out of the section  "Homework Guidelines: How to suck up to your teacher."    

Sharon.


----------



## valerie

Sharon said:
			
		

> ...visited this website (how funny, I'm going to increase her Google ranking!!)



*Her* ranking ? how do you know it is a she-website?


----------



## Edwin

valerie said:
			
		

> *Her* ranking ? how do you know it is a she-website?



For example  by reading the notice at the bottom of the webpage:



> Based on "Homework Guidelines", http://www.purplemath.com/guidline.htm
> Copyright © 1990-2005 *Elizabeth* Stapel, Used By Permission


----------



## Edwin

Sharon said:
			
		

> Edwin, you are a Math teacher?!


Actually I am now retired from teaching. That's the reason I have the time to hang around this forum. 



			
				Sharon said:
			
		

> *If it is 0 degrees today, and it will be twice as cold tomorrow, how cold will it be?
> 
> 4 out of 5 people don't understand fractions, but the other 10% do.*



Well, you know there are 3 kinds of people in the world: those that can count and those that cannot.



> No, really, I don't know if you have ever visited this website (how funny, I'm going to increase her Google ranking!!) but I learned that Math is a language at www.purplemath.com    I suggested it to many of my classmates; that site really helped me with my math courses. (I'm not suggesting it for you, but maybe you would want to pass it on to your students.) You might get a giggle out of the section  "Homework Guidelines: How to suck up to your teacher."



That's a nice site. Maybe I'll put a link to it on my webpage and pass it along to my friends who are still battling it out in the classroom. The Homework Guidelines are pretty good.  If you need some words of encouragement relating to you math studies you may enjoy visiting Mark Sapir's page:
http://atlas.math.vanderbilt.edu/~msapir/tt.html
Note: depending on your browser, to hear what he says you may need to click on the triangle on the left in the audio control at the bottom of the webpage.


----------



## jacinta

> If it is 0 degrees today, and it will be twice as cold tomorrow, how cold will it be?
> 
> 4 out of 5 people don't understand fractions, but the other 10% do.






> Well, you know there are 3 kinds of people in the world: those that can count and those that cannot




These are great.    You're talking about me.  If anyone even mentions a fraction or percent, I immediately shrivel up and hide somewhere.


----------



## Sharon

Edwin said:
			
		

> That's a nice site. Maybe I'll put a link to it on my webpage and pass it along to my friends who are still battling it out in the classroom. The Homework Guidelines are pretty good. If you need some words of encouragement relating to you math studies you may enjoy visiting Mark Sapir's page


I'm glad to hear you say it's a nice site. I am mostly convinced that the average person only uses the math that they learned in elementary school...multiplying to figure out their paycheck, adding the grocery bill, and division to see how many gallons of gas they can get for what's in their pocket. I have a couple friends that take me shopping with them because I can figure out how much is $8.00 minus 15%!!  

I had been out of high school for 17 years when I decided to go to college, and that site helped me get an 'A' for three courses. The last course I took, I had more trouble figuring out the calculator than I did the math!!  I am taking a break from Math right now, but thank you for the link, and I will keep it in mind for when I take another course. 

Sharon.

Hey Jacinta, you want to go shopping??


----------



## jacinta

Sharon said:
			
		

> Hey Jacinta, you want to go shopping??




Hahaha!  I don't figure anything!  I just give them a credit card!


----------



## vachecow

Edwin said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll put a link to it on my webpage


.....and increase their google ranking


----------

